

Google and JanRain Release Support for the OpenID User Interface Extension - mbrubeck
http://openid.net/2009/05/14/google-and-janrain-release-support-for-the-openid-user-interface-extension/

======
brianellin
Hi all, long time reader first time commenter. The popup experience we've
implemented with Google aims to bring a smoother experience to traditional
OpenID sign-in (think Facebook Connect).

I'd love to get some feedback from HN community about the popup based flow.
Try visiting <http://uservoice.com/session/new> and sign-in by clicking the
Google button. Also, if you are starting up a new project, I encourage you to
take a look at rpxnow.com for your auth piece. Thanks!

Cheers, Brian Ellin

